# Ogólne > Badania >  Interpretacja badania - RTG płuc

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Proszę o interpretację wyników badania RTG:

"Pola płucne bez zmian ogniskowych o wzmożonym rysunku oskrzelowo naczynkowym, pojedyncze zwapnienia we wnękach. Cień środkowy oraz przepona radiologicznie bez zmian."

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A tutaj RTG:

----------


## nnn123

"wzmożonym rysunku oskrzelowo naczynkowym" - najczęściej zapalenie oskrzeli (przeziębienie).

"pojedyncze zwapnienia we wnękach" - to te białe kulki na kliszy. Bardzo prawdopodobnie infekcja lub pozostałość po infekcji. Mimo wszystko to wymaga zbadania. Internista najpewniej wyśle do pulmonologa a ten na tk klp. Jakby nie chciał dać skierowania to pokrzyczeć. Reszta badań w normie?

PS. Wiem że kobiet nie pyta się o wiek, ale ile ma Pani lat?

[Zaznaczam iż nie jestem lekarzem a niniejszy post jest moją prywatną opinią którą ustawowo można potłuc o kant d...]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

21, dlaczego pytasz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co Pan rozumie poprzez resztę badań? Aktualnie jestem przeziębiona i lekarz rodzinny powiedział "że osłuchowo jestem czysta".. Męczy mnie jakikolwiek wysiłek, od miesiąca mam nieustępujący kaszel, a przeziębienia wszelakie mam bardzo często. Jakie jeszcze badania oprócz rtg, tk(o którym Pan wspomniał) mam zrobić?

----------


## nnn123

Nietolerancja wysiłku i częste infekcje dróg oddechowych mają niejedną przyczynę :/

Z badań to w pierwszej kolejności OB/CRP, morfologia (najlepiej pełna tzn z rozmazem), elektrolity (potas, sód). Jak to nic nie wykaże to ekg i echo serca. A dalej to pulmonolog i tk (o ile dostanie Pani skierowanie do pulmonologa). A i te badania to w miarę możliwości jak przeziębienie się wyleczy (parę dni po).

[Zaznaczam iż nie jestem lekarzem a niniejszy post jest moją prywatną opinią którą ustawowo można potłuc o kant d...]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Byłam dziś z wynikiem RTG u lekarza. Po przeczytaniu tego "wzmożonym rysunku oskrzelowo naczynkowym" stwierdziła zapalenie oskrzeli i otrzymałam antybiotyk. Gdy zapytałam o "pojedyncze zwapnienia we wnękach" powiedziała, że tym nie potrzebnie się martwię. Poprosiłam o skierowanie na tk lub jakieś inne badania stwierdziła, że są niepotrzebne. "Tego się już nie wyleczy" 

Pewnie jak tylko wyleczę to zapalenie będę robić dalsze badania.

----------


## nnn123

W takim przypadku tk wypisze Pani jedynie pulmonolog. O tym chyba wspominałem.

PS. przeoczyłem post z wiekiem. W takim wieku to najpewniej tylko zwapnienie.

----------

